# What is the best bait



## The Solution (Nov 15, 2010)

I have been pouring corn out and it appears something is eating it, I just put a cam up today to see what is picking at it. What can I put out that will bring them in, the neighboring property has a feeder and has been out all summer. We both have 5 acre lots, any advice would be appreciated. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Carpman (May 18, 2005)

Fresh apples along with the corn will work. Just be aware if there are corn or beans planted around you they will eat that the most until it's picked.


----------



## Angler ss (May 15, 2008)

Apples work best for me this time of year because we have so many corn/bean farm fields in this part of the state. We switch to corn when the local farms sell out of drop apples. I like to pour out some apple flavor buck jam around the apple pile it has a lot of smell to help the deer find the apples. I can smell it from 10 -15 yards away so I know every deer in the woods can smell it.


----------



## monster7 (Nov 17, 2010)

Be careful with putting apples out..you don't want the pile swarming with bees. If you are near any corn/bean fields or have a ton of acorns like we do it's not worth spending the money on corn and other attractants until late season when the food sources have already been pounded. Good luck.


----------



## DLarrick (May 31, 2011)

monster7 said:


> If you are near any corn/bean fields or have a ton of acorns like we do it's not worth spending the money on corn and other attractants until late season when the food sources have already been pounded. Good luck.


i agree with this...yes i think stuff works and deer will eat it but they will be eating primarily the corn/bean/acorn crops early. i do like to put out apples early just as a spot where i would want to take a shot...something that they will stop and at least smell long enough for me to get a shot off.


----------



## macfish (Apr 7, 2004)

Are we talking apples from a orchard that are mussy or bad or fresh apples from the store?


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Corn is still preferred over white oak acorns in the woods I've hunted. It's easy and concentrated for the deer. Extended release with a feeder saves tons of money.


----------



## wis2ohio (Jan 20, 2012)

Has anyone tried putting plastic jars of peanut butter out if so how well does it work?


----------



## DLarrick (May 31, 2011)

macfish said:


> Are we talking apples from a orchard that are mussy or bad or fresh apples from the store?


i get my apples from houses that have apple trees. i will just stoped at there house and ask if i can pick them up off the ground and most people are more than happy for you to take them.


----------



## macfish (Apr 7, 2004)

Corn has not been touched since friday nor the apples i put out on sat evening, all in the same spot where deer were eating corn before. My understanding is its a pretty good year for acorns.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

macfish said:


> Are we talking apples from a orchard that are mussy or bad or fresh apples from the store?


Doesn't really matter, but if you can get them for free, or buy seconds from an orchard, it's a whole lot cheaper. The OP said that he's been "pouring" corn out, and monster 7 made a point of not putting out a big pile of apples that will draw bees. If I put something out I never make a pile of anything. If you put out a big pile of corn and it gets rained on it will go sour and the deer will not eat it. Scatter it around. I don't know that deer are much bothered by bees. I think they're more of a hazard to the person maintaining the bait site.

Free apples might be a little hard to find this year. My buddy's property that I hunt has about a half dozen apple trees at one end. Not a single apple on any one of them this year. Last year they were loaded!


----------



## bonifas9017 (May 23, 2011)

I have been using a mineral block from tractor supply, with corn mixed with Buck Grub. With very good success. If you mix a little water with the corn the buck grub sticks to it and it makes a great attractant. 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Bluewalleye (Jun 1, 2009)

buckeyebowman said:


> Doesn't really matter, but if you can get them for free, or buy seconds from an orchard, it's a whole lot cheaper. The OP said that he's been "pouring" corn out, and monster 7 made a point of not putting out a big pile of apples that will draw bees. If I put something out I never make a pile of anything. If you put out a big pile of corn and it gets rained on it will go sour and the deer will not eat it. Scatter it around. I don't know that deer are much bothered by bees. I think they're more of a hazard to the person maintaining the bait site.
> 
> Free apples might be a little hard to find this year. My buddy's property that I hunt has about a half dozen apple trees at one end. Not a single apple on any one of them this year. Last year they were loaded!


I was talking to a person who owned an apple orchard, and she said that apples dont grow every year. Much like acorns, apples produce every other year sometimes. I know that some of the trees that I normally get my apples from were bare last year. And are full of apples this year. But some produced both last year and this year... So who knows why?? 
Acorns are very abundant this year, and were non existent last year....


----------



## Agitation Free (Jul 11, 2010)

Corns been good for me. I also use a mineral block with molasses poured over it. :!


----------



## wallydvr (Feb 20, 2005)

Has anyone ever herd of using bananas? Had someone tell me that one of the big deer outfitters in southern Ohio feeds them to there herd and they love them. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jiggineyes22 (Mar 4, 2008)

I agree and disagree to some of the comments. I agree to apples and corn being my favorite. I have been using this combo for last few years. I have 2 spots baited at my hunting location since beginning of august. I bait once a week and each spot I put 150lbs of corn and 50lbs of apples per week. I dump right in a tight pile and it gets rained on all the time it doesnt bother the deer a single bit but it might be because the deer numbers are pretty high there and I'll be real lucky to get that to last a full week they eat it up so fast might not have a chance to get sour i'm not sure. I check my cameras once a week and each spot usually has 200-350 pics on average not one day has gone by in 2 months without deer using it. The mature bucks are a little harder to get to come in though, however it still pays off because as rut approaches they will come into the bait because thats where all the does go or have been and when you have that many deer coming or going to such an isolated spot you can bet the big boys will be checking in frequently. Just in last 6 days I have 3 mature bucks on camera at the bait( and more than one day) but I feel they are more less attracted to the other deer rather than the food even though they have been nibbling


----------

